# What kind (not brand) of tires work best in the sand



## spydermn

I am running Nitto Terra Grapplers right now (275/70/18) They are a full A/T tire. I have read a lot about the best kind of tires for sand but I want some info from the people who are out there. I am not due for new tires from propobly another 20K but I always look. 

On road, off road, examples etc?


----------



## Phaedrus

You are killing me with this (joke). I just ordered a 2012 Rubicon and have been looking at tires for weeks. I finally decided on the 315/70/17 Nitto Terra Grapplers and it sounds like you are not crazy about them. Do they dig to much in the sand???????


----------



## BrentH

Ive ran super swamper tsl, bfg at, pep boys at, and the pep boys at seemed the best for me. I cant remember the name of them but it will come to me. The super swampers did good too but they were tall and narrow, so they will dig if you dont drive with some sense. The more aggressive the tread is, the worse off you are. A street type/mild all terrain tire should work best. You want to float on top the sand, not dig in.


----------



## BrentH

Pep boys tires were Dakota Definity.


----------



## slevinkelevra

BrentH said:


> The more aggressive the tread is, the worse off you are. A street type/mild all terrain tire should work best. You want to float on top the sand, not dig in.


+1


----------



## dudeondacouch

^indeed.

Street tires are preferable to A/T's on sand; the balder the better. 

That said... use 4x4, air down to <20psi, and drive like you have some sense and you'll have no trouble on most any tires.


----------



## jasonr

The less tread the better lol. A highway tread will do best but a AT should do fine also. Just air down.


----------



## GreenFord

Best tread for sand... fat drag slicks. Street tread is all you need. The more aggressive the tread go easy on the gas.


----------



## stumpp

comes down to personal preference, and how much your are willing to spend. commen sence allways rules when driving. I had a set of BFG A/T's even aired down to 15 i didn't have to much luck, except for gettin stuck. I had a set of Pro Comp All Terrains in a 30x9.50 R15 and had great luck with them even in the loose sand and even the muddy crap at the hunt club and they road better than a Michelen. If your looking for name brand BFG Longtrails do great. Everyone that has ever driven on the beach has their own personal preference.


----------



## spydermn

Phaedrus said:


> You are killing me with this (joke). I just ordered a 2012 Rubicon and have been looking at tires for weeks. I finally decided on the 315/70/17 Nitto Terra Grapplers and it sounds like you are not crazy about them. Do they dig to much in the sand???????


I have been in the sand. mud, trails and off road with the TG and had no issues. I am just looking for something with a treadwear warrenty. The secert to getting good lfe out of the TG is Rotations EVERY 3000, Alignments EVERY 3000, Balance EVERY 3000! Yes 3000 miles for an alignment. Firestone has a lifetime alignment for $180. It is good for as long as you own the ORV and no restrictions on useage!!! Great deal. Also you can buy lifetime balance for $50 or so. Another great deal. These are the things that wear out A/T's.

As for driving in the sand, well I know to air down and had no issues before on a set of BFG TA. They came on the truck but were junk after 25K. Got the TG and been happy since (they look cool also) no digging issues but then again I dont drive like a jackass on the beach.

Thanks for the info guys, maybe next time I will got with the Bridgestone Revo 2. Less agressive, 50k treadwear warrenty! (and I can get them for a song)


----------



## nissan11

Terra prapplers are fine in the sand, but they suck at off road on dirt and mud.


----------



## CrawFish

If you don't do any type of offroad other than the sand, your HW tires are perfectly fine and are much more quietter on the road compare to the AT tires.


----------

